

Facebook to Offer Face Recognition for Photo Tagging - anya
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/larry-magid/facebook-to-offer-face-re_b_797413.html
Just a few hours after Time magazine anointed Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg "Person of the Year," Zuckerberg's company announced yet another new service that will attempt to recognize pictures of your friends based on their facial characteristics.Starting next week, Facebook will start using face recognition technology to assist its users in tagging pictures of friends.
======
DupDetector
Same story, different source:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011002> \- cnet.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2011628> \- mashable.com - no comments

